# Greetings From La Manga!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Thought is was about time to let you all know that we are now well and truly settled in at La Manga :wink:

After getting off the ferry at Calais (3rd Nov) we had 10 days to get here. Had a great time travelling down and if anyone is interested our route can be seen on our website.










Regards

Dean


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks a wee bit warmer than here at home. Enjoy.


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*Welcome to La Manga*

[ Hi arrived on the 18th nov and enjoying the lovely weather down here at La Manga we are here until March 20th our 2nd year at this site tc all
[/align]=justify]


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Are you on the Rally if so say Hello to Robin and Chris from Andy,

He is a big bloke that will dress up at the drop of a hat.

Andy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

See if you can find Roy Cutler ( Adge's brother ) he has a caravan and shed with a sign Llittle Cleeve, Say hello from Alan Loddington in Clevedon

Loddy :wink:


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*welcome from La Manga*

Hi have said hello to Andy and Chris they laughed when i told them and i was to say he has had some fish net tights brought over from UK and is as we speak making a whip lol I can't wait for the annual show "LA MANGA HAS TALENT" tc all


----------

